# Problem mit eigener udevregel und cryptsetup

## skydoom

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier eine externe 1,5TB festplatte, per USB angeschlossen. Die Festplatte ist in zwei teile Partitioniert. Die zweite und größere Partition ist mit cryptsetup (luks) verschlüsselt und dadrauf läuft ext3.

Solange ich mit udev noch nichts manipuliert habe läuft ja alles noch.

Setze ich jetzt folgende udev-regel in Kraft,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{serial}=="161705532888", SYMLINK+="exthd_ntfs", NAME="exthd_ntfs", ACTION=="add"
> 
> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?2", SYSFS{serial}=="161705532888", SYMLINK+="exthd_ext3", NAME="exthd_ext3", ACTION=="add"
> ...

 

und versuche dann mit cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/exthd_ext3 exthd --key-file /mnt/cryptomicro/key.exthd die partition zu öffnen schlägts fehl:

 *Quote:*   

> server / # cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/exthd_ext3 exthd --key-file /mnt/cryptomicro/key.exthd
> 
> Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.
> 
> server / #
> ...

 

Danach verschwindet auch /dev/exthd_ext3. In den Logs steht nichts dazu. Hab ich das mit udev irgendwie falsch gemacht?

grüße

dennis

----------

## Polynomial-C

In jeder der beiden Regeln haben SYMLINK und NAME den gleichen Wert. Das kann nicht klappen, da NAME den entsprechenden devicenode in /dev/ anlegt und SYMLINK dann einen Symlink auf genau diesen devicenode verweisen läßt.

Was spricht denn dagegen, NAME="%k" zu verwenden?

----------

## skydoom

Habs jetz so geändert:

 *Quote:*   

> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{serial}=="161705532888", SYMLINK+="exthd1", NAME="%k", ACTION=="add"
> 
> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?2", SYSFS{serial}=="161705532888", SYMLINK+="exthd2", NAME="%k", ACTION=="add"
> 
> 

 

Selbiges Problem. Oder muss ich die Partition erst "neu" verschlüsseln? Und warum verschwindet der symlink dann?

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

Das Problem tritt auch bei folgender Regel auf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYSFS{serial}=="161705532888", NAME="exthd1", ACTION=="add"
> 
> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?2", SYSFS{serial}=="161705532888", NAME="exthd2", ACTION=="add" 

 

Was stimmt da nicht?

grüße

dennis

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl hat der Probleme mit der gleichen SYSFS{serial} Variable...

Versuchs doch mal mit einer anderen eindeutigen Nummer für die 2. Partition.

----------

## skydoom

Nein, selbst nur wenn ich  *Quote:*   

> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?2", SYSFS{serial}=="161705532888", NAME="exthd2", ACTION=="add" 

  setze, passiert das selbe.

Und, nichts in den logs, nada, niente...

----------

## manuels

Nutz doch mal die UUID der Partition

----------

## skydoom

Danke für den Tip,

führe ich  *Quote:*   

> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/disk/by-uuid/7698b5f9-1a1f-46d1-8020-03604a31be67 exthd --key-file /mnt/cryptomicro/key.exthd
> 
> 

  aus, so funktionierts wunderbar. 7698b5f9-1a1f-46d1-8020-03604a31be67 ist ein symlink auf /dev/exthd2. Meine Frage ist, wieso funktioniert das jetzt nicht mit der udevregel, also mit exthd2? Wie ist die uuid definiert? Bleibt die immer gleich? Kann ich die ohne Gefahr verwenden?

grüße

dennis

----------

## Max Steel

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tip,
> 
> führe ich  *Quote:*   cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/disk/by-uuid/7698b5f9-1a1f-46d1-8020-03604a31be67 exthd --key-file /mnt/cryptomicro/key.exthd
> 
>   aus, so funktionierts wunderbar. 7698b5f9-1a1f-46d1-8020-03604a31be67 ist ein symlink auf /dev/exthd2. Meine Frage ist, wieso funktioniert das jetzt nicht mit der udevregel, also mit exthd2? Wie ist die uuid definiert? Bleibt die immer gleich? Kann ich die ohne Gefahr verwenden?

 

Solange du das Filesystem nicht reinitialisierst (formatierst) bleibt die UUID immer gleich und Eindeutig!

 *Quote:*   

> grüße
> 
> dennis

 

Grüße

----------

